# EKG and pacemaker interrogation



## mholtzhouser (Aug 12, 2013)

Does anyone know if the CCI edits changed on 7/1/13 in regards to EKG's and pacemaker interrogations billed on the same day?  We previously had no issues with them as long as we utilized a 59 modifier on the EKG.  Now they are being kicked back to us even with the modifier.  I attended a seminar on some of the CCI edit changes but didn't pick up on this being one of them.  Any assistance would be appreciated.  Thanks


----------



## jewlz0879 (Aug 14, 2013)

It's my understanding EKGs are included with PM/ICD chks/interrogations. Of course, if the patient is there and starts experiencing other symptoms not related to PM then you could bill for it with 59. If you're meeting this, I would appeal with strong documentation that illustrates the need for EKG with supporting dx.


----------

